# My Collection.  New to the hobby.



## PoisonBottleGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey All!  I have included some pictures of my new collection.  I know it is sparse, but you've got to start somewhere []


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

Picture 2


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

Picture 3


----------



## reach44 (Oct 21, 2013)

That is a fine collection.  Nice colors.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 21, 2013)

I see you have Vapo Cresoline in there. That one linked is nearly complete but missing the top pan and directions. I'm not sure if the chimney is wrong or just a later style cheaper replacement. 
 Something is often missing.

 They were crazy high prices a few years or more back but it looks like they've come down some.


----------



## kor (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice ones!


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Oct 21, 2013)

It is quite interesting what I have learned about Vapo Cresoline.  Most of the bottles I see on Ebay and around are clear and aqua.  There is one on Ebay right now that is amber colored for $75.  A little out of my price range, but I would LOVE to have an example of that color [] Learning about contents and what bottles were used for is mostly why I have started collecting bottles.  The history is fascinating.  I am 27 and I have many years of collecting ahead of me [8D]



> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I see you have Vapo Cresoline in there. That one linked is nearly complete but missing the top pan and directions. I'm not sure if the chimney is wrong or just a later style cheaper replacement.
> Something is often missing.
> ...


----------



## epackage (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice stuff, but why do you glue them to the walls like that?


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Oct 22, 2013)

I guess I am just an oddball [8D] ahha

 I don't know why my pics are uploading sideways.  The file is vertical....




> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice stuff, but why do you glue them to the walls like that?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 22, 2013)

Which way are you holding the phone? Try rotating the camera to the right and maybe they will come out standing.   []


----------



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2013)

P B G collection 1


----------



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2013)

PBG 1


----------



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2013)

PBG 2


----------



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2013)

PBG3


----------



## Longhunter (Oct 24, 2013)

I have really enjoyed collecting poisons.
The ones I like the most are the ones with the cork, label and contents inside. Some of the "pills" are even coffin shaped LOL


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 2, 2013)

The KS-14 (*[size="+1"]Vapo-Cresolene[/size]*) bottles are more diverse than people think.  As most of the clear and aqua one's are common, they do come in apple green, lime green, amber, cobalt & ice blue.  There are also different embossing of the patent dates and of course, manufacturing methods (ABM and BIMAL).  Yes, the colored ones are fairly rare, so it's not surprising that people are unaware of them.  An up to date chart is now available in the new American Poison Bottle book from the APBCA.


----------



## PoisonBottleGuy (Nov 3, 2013)

Poison_Us said:
			
		

> The KS-14 (*[size="+1"]Vapo-Cresolene[/size]*) bottles are more diverse than people think.  As most of the clear and aqua one's are common, they do come in apple green, lime green, amber, cobalt & ice blue.  There are also different embossing of the patent dates and of course, manufacturing methods (ABM and BIMAL).  Yes, the colored ones are fairly rare, so it's not surprising that people are unaware of them.  An up to date chart is now available in the new American Poison Bottle book from the APBCA.


When is the APBCA going to reproduce the bottle book?  It has been sold out for some time now. Mike


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 9, 2013)

Since last newsletter, it says you can contact Joan to order.  Her contact info is on the site. She holds the inventory and the site may not be up to date.


----------

